

BF4 spotlights EA's inability to launch games, treat players with dignity - danso
http://www.polygon.com/2014/1/3/5269676/battlefield-4-spotlights-eas-inability-to-launch-games-treat-players

======
zoowar
Rockstar has the same problem with GTA V Online.

